# alcohol in coach



## matt (Jul 11, 2009)

im leaving from new haven and traveling to wilmington on the regional in coach class. I am visiting college friends and would like to pregame before I get there, I know on metro north trains you can drink in the open. What is the rule on amtrak trains, and if i am not allowed to bring my own liquor what type of beer do they serve in the cafe car.

thanks for the help


----------



## MikeM (Jul 11, 2009)

Not sure about back east, but western trains pretty well shut down drinking in coach. Too many kids. You could purchase drinks in the lounge car, but not sure if you could get away with your own bottle. About the only place you could bring your own would be in a sleeper, and that has to be discrete.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 11, 2009)

The lounge car serves beer, wine, and premium spirits. You may consume them in the lounge car. They typically have Sam Adams, Bud, and Bud Light along with several imports.

If you become drunk to the point of bothering other passengers, you should know the conductor has the authority to not only put you off the train but have you arrested in whatever locality you're put off in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't plan on getting "wasted" I just wanted to have a few to catch up to the other guys once I get there...


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 11, 2009)

Guest said:


> I don't plan on getting "wasted" I just wanted to have a few to catch up to the other guys once I get there...


Bring a twenty, and stick to the lounge car and you should be fine. Remember to return to your seat before your stop so you can be sure to be directed off the train.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 11, 2009)

MikeM said:


> About the only place you could bring your own would be in a sleeper, and that has to be discrete.


No need to be discrete in your sleeper, alcohol is perfectly OK there.

It is strictly verboten in coach however (unless you're buying it and consuming it in the club car). That said, if you bring on a cooler w/ some 20oz bottles of coke that have had some of the coke removed and replaced with rum, as long as you're not a fool about it and reeking of booze, you're likely to be OK.


----------



## VT Hokie (Jul 11, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> It is strictly verboten in coach however (unless you're buying it and consuming it in the club car).


Is that right? Wow, never knew that. I knew they sold alcohol in the cafe cars...always assumed people could bring it back to their seats.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 11, 2009)

VT Hokie said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > It is strictly verboten in coach however (unless you're buying it and consuming it in the club car).
> ...


People can indeed bring alcohol purchased in the cafe car/dining car back to their seats. You just can't drink your own private stock in coach, it must be purchased from Amtrak.


----------



## matt (Jul 11, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> MikeM said:
> 
> 
> > About the only place you could bring your own would be in a sleeper, and that has to be discrete.
> ...



I was thinking that already I was just looking for maybe a legal way of doing it. oh well


----------



## Ryan (Jul 11, 2009)

AlanB said:


> VT Hokie said:
> 
> 
> > HokieNav said:
> ...


You're quite right - I'm not sure how that "and consuming it" slipped in there. May have had something to do with the tasty beverages I'm consuming tonight! 

Matt, as far as a legal way of doing it, grab a couple of beers on the train, you'll at least have a start by the time you get there.


----------



## Upstate (Jul 11, 2009)

As long as you are discreet you shouldn't have problems bringing your own in coach. Yes, it is against the rules, but if you keep it out of sight they are not going to bother you. I can't sleep well in coach so if I am overnighting in coach I bring my own liquor to put me to sleep. I mix it with soft drinks, put it away and drink from the cup. Never had any trouble on the Crescent. If you want to bring your own just keep it discreet (brown bagging doesn't count) and stay well behaved.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 12, 2009)

Although you are not supposed to, if the brand of beer is the same as the type they sell - and if it is the cans are the same, you may get along with it. As long as you don't have (say) bottles of Bud while they only sell cans, or a brand that is not sold aboard, they _may_ not question it. (But again they may.)

I still would buy it aboard.


----------



## jackal (Jul 12, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I still would buy it aboard.


Absolutely! Support a good cause! :lol:


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you all sneak nachos into baseball stadiums (ala the TV commercial)?

Do you all sneak popcorn into movie theaters?

:huh:


----------



## Ryan (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes (but it's allowed at Camden Yards).

Yes (well not popcorn, but candy, heck yeah!).


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 12, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> The lounge car serves beer, wine, and premium spirits. You may consume them in the lounge car. They typically have Sam Adams, Bud, and Bud Light along with several imports.
> If you become drunk to the point of bothering other passengers, you should know the conductor has the authority to not only put you off the train but have you arrested in whatever locality you're put off in.


On my recent trips on the Empire Builder and Coast Starlight, conductors' announcement have been quite terse in warning that anyone (except those in sleepers) caught consuming alcohol not purchased from the lounge car stand to be put off the train at the next stop. Some are suggesting that coach passengers who are discrete can get away with consuming private stock in their seats (e.g. by mixing it with soda in pop bottles). That might work, but if you are observed doing the mixing, you certainly would be at risk. Also consider that the risk is not only observation by Amtrak personnel but by fellow passengers who may object to alcohol consumption and complain. There may be stigma to being put off the train beyond inconvenience, expense and arrest risk. My guess is that just like the airlines, your name may go into the Amtrak data base as a problem passenger and you may have problems booking in the future.


----------



## VT Hokie (Jul 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> VT Hokie said:
> 
> 
> > HokieNav said:
> ...


Okay, thanks, that's what I thought!

On NJ Transit, one is allowed to bring and consume alcohol aboard the train. However, when I went to Philly with a group of friends, we assumed SEPTA had the same policy and discovered that not to be the case, when an irate conductor told us to get rid of the beer we had brought on board!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 12, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> Some are suggesting that coach passengers who are discrete can get away with consuming private stock in their seats (e.g. by mixing it with soda in pop bottles). That might work, but if you are observed doing the mixing, you certainly would be at risk.


My suggestion was premixing, certainly doing that on the train would be quite foolish. Other than smelling the alcohol, as long as you aren't an idiot about things, it shouldn't be a problem. I've never had the opportunitiy to do this on Amtrak, but it's worked nicely in several other situations.



> My guess is that just like the airlines, your name may go into the Amtrak data base as a problem passenger and you may have problems booking in the future.


I've never heard of anything to suggest that such a database exists.

Edit to add: To add to the discussion on the NEC commuter services, open consumption is permitted on the MARC, so long as you're not disruptive to other passengers.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 12, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > Some are suggesting that coach passengers who are discrete can get away with consuming private stock in their seats (e.g. by mixing it with soda in pop bottles). That might work, but if you are observed doing the mixing, you certainly would be at risk.
> ...


You may be right on the "blacklist". I have heard about airline practices regarding passengers who violate rules in the media. Just assumed Amtrak might do the same.


----------



## dart330 (Jul 12, 2009)

I was riding the Pacific Surfliner from LAX to IRV in May. A guy got on maybe around Anaheim heading to San Diego. He had a cooler with a 6 pack of High Life, a beer they don't sell in the Snack Car. Was clearly drinking it in the open, even spoke with the staff while drinking it, and they didn't say a word about it (not that I care). Just seems to depend who is working and if they want to bug you about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

That was the thing I know Metro North dosn't care about drinking on board and I figured as long as I don't make a disturbance and sit next to somebody my age I should be ok.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jul 12, 2009)

matt said:


> im leaving from new haven and traveling to wilmington on the regional in coach class. I am visiting college friends and would like to pregame before I get there, I know on metro north trains you can drink in the open. What is the rule on amtrak trains, and if i am not allowed to bring my own liquor what type of beer do they serve in the cafe car.
> thanks for the help


Direct from Amtrak's Website:

*Alcoholic Beverages*

_Beverage service_

We serve alcoholic beverages onboard trains in most Dining, Lounge and Cafe Cars.

_Private stock_

You may bring aboard your own private stock of alcoholic beverages subject to the following limitations:

You may consume private stock alcoholic beverages only in Sleeping Car accommodations for which you have a valid ticket.

You may not consume private stock alcoholic beverages in any public areas.

That should end any debate or questions other than is it really enforced. I would not chance it for you may find yourself in a very remote area waiting for a friend to come pick you up.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 12, 2009)

I just want to say one thing about bringing your own stock into coaches~ NO, NO and NO !!!! YOU may not get belligerent but someone seated close to you could start a rumble that your boozed up ego may feel that you have to join. Moral of the story; two people in jail and two empty seats in coach. Been there and seen many dragged off in cuffs even when they were not bothering a soul.


----------



## Upstate (Jul 12, 2009)

had8ley said:


> I just want to say one thing about bringing your own stock into coaches~ NO, NO and NO !!!! YOU may not get belligerent but someone seated close to you could start a rumble that your boozed up ego may feel that you have to join. Moral of the story; two people in jail and two empty seats in coach. Been there and seen many dragged off in cuffs even when they were not bothering a soul.


seems like drunken fighting you would get thrown off and arrested no matter if it was BYOB or purchased from the cafe car.


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 13, 2009)

Upstate said:


> seems like drunken fighting you would get thrown off and arrested no matter if it was BYOB or purchased from the cafe car.


I don't see anything wrong with that. If people are going to get drunk and into fights I'd rater not be on the same train as them. Someone having a quiet drink is another matter - after all thats one of the reasons to take Amtrak over driving.


----------



## Guest Karl (Jul 13, 2009)

Amtrak is by law required to enforce some alcohol laws. A combination of state laws moderated by Federal interstate limitations and additional requirements. Generally in public areas (everything except a sleeper room) Amtrak has to only allow booze they have served, they cannot for example serve someone who is visibly drunk. A sleeper room is considered private space, ie you home, and pretty much everyone not allowed by the "renter" can stay out (of course the conducter can cancel the rental for cause, and back to public rules).

Do everyone a favor.

1. Follow the rules, private alcohol only in sleepers.

2. Dont allow youself to become drunk even in your sleeper, you become a safety hazard to youself, fellow passengers, crew, and any emergency responders who may have to come to you aid.

3. Dont even think of supplying or buying alcohol for a minor.

Also, for the original poster, enjoy beers on board to enjoy as beers. Consider not getting as schmidtfaced as your buddies, you might actually find you enjoy things more kinda sorta sober.


----------

